# Anyone ever hunted with Delta Ridge Duck Guides in Oak Ridge, LA?



## jcanderson13 (Sep 28, 2012)

Got a trip booked to go hunt at Delta Ridge in Jan. on the 6th, 7th and 8th just wanted to see if anyone has hunted with them before? If so how was your hunt? Curt seems to be a great guy and I've herd some good things about them.


----------



## gobbler1 (Sep 28, 2012)

*Delta ridge*

Use to be in the duck club where curt hunts out of. Lots of birds and you should have a great time.  Curt is a great guide and he'll put you on the ducks.


----------



## HuntDawg (Sep 28, 2012)

This will be my first trip there as well. We are hunting the 3rd through the 6th.


----------



## deast1988 (Sep 28, 2012)

went last januray 13th and 14th 4guns 30birds in 2 days had a blast. But it was mainly birds the first day shooting the breeze day #2. Curt hunted with us the first day then a guide was with us the 2nd. Weather influenced the hunt but we managed teal sprigs mallards and gadwalls all together a fun hunt. Was worth the trip to experiance the rice hunting in LA.


----------



## rockwalker (Sep 28, 2012)

Theres no better place to experience rice field hunting from a pit. Hunted there 2 years ago and it was a blast we were hot but hey nobody can control the weather. Curt is a great guy and very knowledgeable about the ducks in his area if the weather is good you should hit it just right!!


----------



## tomcat58 (Sep 30, 2012)

great choice been going for 3 years


----------



## IKWAK (Oct 4, 2012)

I have a trip booked with Curt for Jan 17th -20th. I can't wait.


----------



## stringmusic (Oct 4, 2012)

You guys will have a blast. I've been out there for the past 3 years and it is a great place to hunt. Curt is a cool guy and fun to hunt with.

Here are some pics for y'alls enjoyment.


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Oct 4, 2012)

That's a handsome dog you got there


----------

